# Hướng dẫn sử dụng điều hoà cho người có sức khoẻ kém



## DonKihote (17/5/18)

*Khi trời bắt đầu nắng nóng, bạn thực sự rất cần sử dụng điều hoàd để giải nhiệt cơ thể, nhưng do tình trạng sức khoẻ yếu nên việc sử dụng điều hoà trở nên rất khó khăn.*

Những người có sức khỏe kém khi nằm điều hòa cần phải lưu ý khi sử dụng thiết bị làm mát không khí này. Nếu sử dụng điều hoà không khí không đúng cách rất dễ làm cho người có sức khoẻ kém trở nên yếu hơn trước đó. Để giúp bạn làm rõ được điều này, trong bài viết dưới đây chúng tôi xin được chia sẻ cho các bạn một số kinh nghiệm sử dụng điều hòa dành cho những người có sức khỏe kém nhé.

_

_
_Người sử dụng điều hoà có sức khoẻ kém thường là người già, trẻ nhỏ, phụ nữ mang thai và những người có tiền đình kém, khả năng chống chọi với môi trường xung quanh mình yếu hơn người bình thường_​
*Mẹo sử dụng điều hoà không khí cho người già*
Những người già thường rất dễ mắc các bệnh về huyết áp, thấp khớp và tai biến…. Vì thế, bạn chỉ nên chỉnh nhiệt độ điều hòa ở trung bình  đó là 26 – 27 độ C vào ban ngày và 27 – 28 độ C cho ban đêm.

khi sử dụng điều hòa trong khoảng thời điểm dài nên cho người già uống thật nhiều nước, ăn trái cây để bổ sung nước và vitamin cho cơ thể. Đồng thời sử dụng thêm nước muối sinh lý nhỏ vào mắt, mũi.

Khi thời tiết trở nên dịu lại thì bạn nên ngưng sử dụng điều hoà lại, thay vào đó là nên mở cửa sổ để không khí trong lành bên ngoài môi trường giúp căn phòng nhà bạn trở lên thông thoáng hơn

Việc ngâm chân người già vào một ít nước ấm trước khi đi ngủ sẽ giúp cơ thể thúc đẩy tuần hoàn máu, giảm mệt mỏi, đem lại cảm giác đi sâu vào giấc ngủ hơn.

*Mẹo sử dụng điều hoà không khí cho phụ nữ mang thai*
Chúng ta biết đấy, theo như một số lời khuyên của bác sĩ thì việc phụ nữ mang thai chỉ nên sử dụng điều hòa ở nhiệt độ 26 – 28 độ C vào ban ngày và 27 – 28 độ C vào ban đêm, dùng chế độ gió tự nhiên. Nhưng các mẹ cũng cần lưu ý, việc sử dụng điều hoà trong thời dan dài cũng ảnh hưởng đến bé rất nhiều trong bụng mẹ, chính vì thế chúng tôi khuyên bạn, nên hạn chế việc sử dụng điều hoà khi tiết trời dịu mát và dần đi vào ổn định, các mẹ có thể ra ngoài hóng gió trời, nghỉ ngơi ở những tán cây lớn, điều này rất tốt cho hệ hô hấp của các mẹ và bé trong cơ thể của chúng ta.

_

_
_Các mẹ nên ăn uống và nghỉ ngơi điều độ, hạn chế việc sử dụng điều hoà trong thời kỳ mang thai càng nhiều càng tốt_​
Ngoài ra, các mẹ nên tắt điều hòa trước 30 phút tiếp theo mới ra ngoài, cùng lúc không được mở cửa sổ ngay khi mới tắt điều hòa để cơ thể của mình dần dần thích ứng với nhiệt độ, trách tình trạng sốc nhiệt khi thay đổi nhiệt độ. Khi ngủ trong phòng máy lạnh, các mẹ cần mặc quần áo kín cổ, đeo bao chân, đi dép và che phần ngực trở xuống bằng chăn mỏng nhé.

*Mẹo sử dụng điều hoà khi nhà có trẻ con *
Trẻ nhỏ cũng giống như người già vậy, lúc này là lúc mà cơ thể của bẻ rất mỏng manh và dễ vỡ, mọi tác động xấu từ môi trường bên ngoài đặc biệt là khi bạn sử đụng điều hoà quá mức cũng gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ tới sức khoẻ của bé, chính vì thế bạn nên hạn chế sử dụng điều hoà cho bé, mỗi khi thời tiết ổn định, các mẹ nên để bé hoà mình vào thiên nhiên, vui chơi thoả thích, không việc gì phải cấm cản các bé cả. Trong không khí bên ngoài môi trường có rất nhiều oxy giúp bé trao đổi chất hiệu quả, và làm tăng trưởng sự phát triển và hình thành của bé sau này.

_

_
_Nên hạn chế sử dụng điều hoà cho bé khi không cần thiết_
​*Mẹo sử dụng điều hoà cho người tiền đình yếu và người ốm*
Mọi người cứ nghĩ đã ốm mà nằm điều hòa thì càng ốm hơn, tuy nhiên điều đó không hoàn toàn là sự thật vì nếu để nhiệt độ hợp lý thì người ốm cũng có thể nằm dưới điều hòa, nhiệt độ lý tưởng từ 27 – 28 độ C vào ban ngày, ban đêm là 28 – 29 độ C.

Đối với những người bị ho thì nên lấy 1 chiếc chăn mỏng đắp lên vùng ngực. Nhưng, nếu trong tình trạng ho có đờm, tốt nhất không nên để họ nằm trong phòng điều hòa vì có thể khiến bệnh càng nặng hơn.

Tuyệt đối không được đặt điều hòa đối diện với giường nằm nhằm tránh việc hơi lạnh thổi trực tiếp hướng đến người bị ốm. Luôn giữ vệ sinh sạch sẽ phòng ngủ và điều hòa để ngăn chặn các vi khuẩn, vi rút, mầm bệnh sinh sôi gây hại xâm nhập vào cơ thể.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_


----------

